# Trolling motor repair



## Sharkbait (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a Motorguide trolling motor that I need repaired, and the closest authorized dealer is listed in Mobile.

Are there any businessesin the Pensacola area that repairs trolling motors?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Hammers Trolling Motors in Molino 587-2149...Ask to speak with Harold/Hammer. He will not be in till after 1 today.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

+1 for Hammers!!!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been to both......I'd make the drive to Mobile for sure.


----------



## R. Long (Apr 22, 2009)

I would find someone else other than hammer's...


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Whats wrong with hammers??? i have had good experiances there in the past but it has beena few years. not bashing your opinion in anyway just trying to get some info.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Murphery's Law had a bad experience with Hammer's also.


----------



## Sharkbait (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replys. I will try the shop in Mobile.


----------

